
A Dark Room - minimalist text-based game - NeekGerd
http://adarkroom.doublespeakgames.com/
======
mjn
The style of a minimalist interface that starts sprouting things, somewhat
ASCII-game-ish yet also rather dynamic, reminds me a bit of Candy Box:
[http://candies.aniwey.net/](http://candies.aniwey.net/) . It's an interesting
UI and 'reveal' style for a game, and glad to see another one using it. Feels
somewhat refreshing.

edit: Ah ok, if you view-source it mentions Candy Box as an inspiration.

~~~
shardling
And Frog Fractions is worth checking out if you like Candy Box.

~~~
endgame
Frog Fractions is worth checking out, full stop.

~~~
StavrosK
Jesus, this is amazing.

------
networked
This reminds me less of parser-based text games and more of the 1990s
hyperfiction like _Afternoon, a story_ [1], _Victory Garden_ [2] or _253_ [3]
and net.art like _My boyfriend came back from the war_ [4]. Give those a look
if you liked this. The hypertext novel _253_ , which looks in the life of
every passenger on a London Underground train, is probably the best starting
point.

Edit: Oh, and also _Fallen London_ [5] and other StoryNexus games. In fact, in
terms of mechanics _A Dark Room_ is probably the closest to Fallen London of
all the games of which I can think.

[1] Sadly, the HTML sample at
[http://www.wwnorton.com/college/english/pmaf/hypertext/aft/](http://www.wwnorton.com/college/english/pmaf/hypertext/aft/)
appears to not work in modern browsers. It was created in a pre-HTML hypertext
system called Storyspace; you can see what it is supposed to look like on its
native platform at
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djIrHF8S6-Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djIrHF8S6-Q).

[2]
[http://www.eastgate.com/VG/VGStart.html](http://www.eastgate.com/VG/VGStart.html)

[3] [http://www.ryman-novel.com/](http://www.ryman-novel.com/)

[4] [http://www.teleportacia.org/war/](http://www.teleportacia.org/war/)

[5] [http://fallenlondon.storynexus.com/](http://fallenlondon.storynexus.com/)

~~~
networked
s/looks in/looks into/

By the way, and if you're at all interested in the history of hypertext
fiction do watch this video:
[http://vimeo.com/15561443](http://vimeo.com/15561443). The speaker in the
video talks about a fascinating parallel culture of hypertext writers and
readers who paradoxically seem to resist the idea of putting their creations
on the Web. Instead, some of the authors choose to disseminate their works on
physical media: floppy disks, CD-ROMs and now flash drives.

------
Aardwolf
Here's something I consider a problem:

If you're in the cave, and something attacks you, at the end if you press "eat
meat", sometimes, exactly at the point when you want to click it, the buttons
become "leave cave" instead, and you accidently press that. Then, a next fight
may begin, and you're at low health.

Please provide some consistent way to heal yourself before a next fight.

~~~
ISL
If the combat dialog and the post-combat dialog were spatially distinct, it
would alleviate the primary problem.
"stabslashstabslashstabslashstabslashleave.... nooooooooooooo!"

If the combat action buttons didn't self organize, but rather sat in the same
spot (perhaps in order of discovery?), then combat frantic clicking could be
consistent.

Also, sometimes the tooltip that shows the cost of a "shoot" hangs over the
"eat meat" button, leading to unclickable death if you're almost dead.
Clicking the tooltip doesn't shoot, nor does it yield increased health. Either
behavior would be preferable to nothing.

~~~
livingparadox
This... so much... I've died a couple times from this, actually...

------
pearjuice
I progressed with a rather slow pace but after the Egyptians came and asked me
whether I wanted to help build a new pyramid for their current Pharaoh - as
apparently I was a top architect known far-and-wide - things became
interesting very quickly. With the gold I earned I could buy my own workers
and I am now comfortably running a rivaling empire battling the Pharaoh which
employed me earlier. I do seem to have trouble with foreign spies passing on
weaponry I research. Guess I have to raise the bounty for those who turn in
traitors.

~~~
Al-Khwarizmi
I totally believed this comment, completed the game and liked it, but am
slightly disappointed about not having built pyramids and fought pharaohs :)

------
hawkharris
This highlights the importance of game mechanics. I was hooked for about six
or seven hours on gameplay alone, even without graphics or sound.

------
ams6110
Seems to use the psychological technique of intermittent rewards to encourage
continued clicking of "stoke the fire." Unfortunately after about 4 stokings
with no new developments in the game, I got bored and quit.

~~~
Dylan16807
In this and candy box you're not really supposed to pay attention to the
window for the first couple minutes. There is literally nothing to do.

Then later once you're maybe 10 minutes in you can switch away for extended
times if you want to wait for the continuous income, no need to press buttons,
no 'intermittent rewards'.

It could be changed but it's not actually depending on any kind of
psychological tricks. The delays are just a minor throttle at the start.

Edit: Actually, to be precise, you only have to stoke the fire once. It's just
a deliberately paced cutscene. No psychology there.

~~~
tripzilch
> In this and candy box you're not really supposed to pay attention to the
> window for the first couple minutes. There is literally nothing to do.

Yeah, interesting call, that. When I played Candybox, I was told "before you
dismiss So what it, wait until you get 60 candies, then shit gets _real_ ".

So, what does a self-respecting hacker do, when faced with 60 seconds of
"literally nothing to do" ... except the challenge of opening the JS Console
to see if I can make that counter run faster, preferably in less than 60
seconds? ;-)

(answer: yes, it was in fact fairly easy)

------
pdknsk
In case anyone wants to accelerate the game slightly, but still play it as
intended, set this in the Chrome console.

window.Engine._incomeTimeout = setTimeout(Engine.collectIncome, 500) //
default 1000

IMO it's not a cheat, because it just shortens somewhat tedious waiting early
in the game, but doesn't alter it otherwise.

~~~
jborden13
I ran this in console. just to automate gathering wood and trap checking,
since forgetting to switch between panels is easy to do:

function
pushButtons(){if(!$("#gatherButton,#trapsButton").hasClass('disabled')){$("#gatherButton,#trapsButton").trigger('click');}}setInterval(pushButtons,
1000);

~~~
cheapsteak
$('#roomPanel').width(350);

See inside and outside at the same time

~~~
Hario
Here's a way to check traps, gather wood, and stoke the fire separately:

var stoke =
function(){if(!$('#stokeButton').hasClass('disabled')){$('#stokeButton').trigger('click')}}

var check =
function(){if(!$("#trapsButton").hasClass('disabled')){$("#trapsButton").trigger('click')}}

var gather =
function(){if(!$("#gatherButton").hasClass('disabled')){$("#gatherButton").trigger('click')}}

g = setInterval(gather, 1000) c = setInterval(check, 1000) s =
setInterval(stoke, 60000)

~~~
harrisonpowers
Was getting undefined errors with that..

This works:

function
pushGather(){if(!$("#gatherButton").hasClass('disabled')){$("#gatherButton").trigger('click');}}setInterval(pushGather,
1000);

function
pushCheck(){if(!$("#trapsButton").hasClass('disabled')){$("#trapsButton").trigger('click');}}setInterval(pushCheck,
1000);

function
pushStoke(){if(!$("#stokeButton").hasClass('disabled')){$("#stokeButton").trigger('click');}}setInterval(pushStoke,
60000);

------
croikle
Warning: while the first part of the game works fine in a touch-based
interface, a later section requires a keyboard. You'll be annoyingly unable to
proceed on a touchscreen.

~~~
hayksaakian
Just spent an hour before I hit this wall. So frustrating.

Even though it was surprisingly mostly playable on mobile (except: small
buttons, tooltips)

------
taternuts
This is pretty damned cool, and it looks like there is a lot of thought out
content backing it....I thought I'd look at it and move on, but I've been
playing it for awhile

------
ISL
Perhaps "Embark" should be "Explore"? I thought I would leave my town forever.
Didn't leave until I'd maxed out every property of armor etc.

~~~
saraid216
How were you able to do this without finding the mines?

~~~
ISL
Maxed out -> leather armor. It was the maximum available attribute at the
time.

------
ajuc
Fighting is funny - it's beneficial to keep all old weapons with you, then you
can attack with 2 swords, shoot rifle and laser and use bayonet before the
first sword timout finishes.

Very addictive game.

~~~
BruceIV
How did you get a bayonet? I never found one.

~~~
ajuc
A veteran had it I think, it was on a battlefield 1/4 of the screen to the
right from the village, IIRC.

------
mateuszowski
I really like the source code for this game! It's quite readable and good fun
to look over :-) Now I remember this was my original reason why I was
interested in programming - wanted to figure out these mysterious listings for
test-based adventures on Atari. I really like how all the possibilities are
encoded there, but you can't entirely picture the game until you actually play
it :-)

------
ynniv
I played this to completion a week ago. It can feel a little tedious st times,
but this is usually because I missed something, and is ultimately well written
at all stages. Keep with it and you won't be disappointed!

~~~
psbp
How does it end. I have the spaceship, but I need to go to bed.

~~~
BruceIV
you're nearly done, you just want to upgrade it with the alien alloy you found
in the bore sites

------
jmuguy
Stuck in an empty office expanding a RAID. This will do nicely :)

------
ancarda
I have been spending more time than I care to admit playing this. Seriously.
Hours on end. Possibly the most addictive game I've played since Tiny Wings.
No idea why.

~~~
ghshephard
Likewise - just lost my entire weekend to it. I _think_ I finished it - but
the ending isn't completely clear on the topic.

------
hawkharris
This is probably a simple question, but I'm new to JavaScript: How did you
create the side-scrolling animation effect that happens when you switch
between locations?

~~~
firegrind
jQuery is your friend.

~~~
tobiasSoftware
I need to get into this, I'm trying to learn how to make UI more smooth and
modern, and this game really does it well :)

------
vinceguidry
I'm having a serious problem later on in the game when I have four different
options on the screen during a fight. The hover resource-display obscures the
action button and reduces the clickable area to a tiny sliver. I'm losing
battles that I should be winning, a lot.

~~~
sagarm
Yes, this was annoying enough that I eventually stopped. Two suggestions:

1) Add keyboard shortcuts, make them discoverable via an underlined character

2) increase the amount of space between the buttons so the tooltips appear
over whitespace.

That said, I played for hours before giving up! Had tons of fun, thanks for
making this!

~~~
vinceguidry
Keyboard shortcuts would probably make the game too easy. But I agree, any
game that keeps me going for hours has to be great!

~~~
sagarm
I found it frustrating to play with a touchpad. I often accidentally started a
click-drag or highlight instead of clicking a button.

It would probably be ok with a mouse instead.

------
Jhsto
Is there any other way to share the game state than copying the local storage?
Even though I use Chromium with linked Google accounts between Windows and
Ubuntu, it does not save local storage data. And that is not even possible on
an iPad, for an example.

------
spodek
I got eaten by a grue.

~~~
creamyhorror
Or did the grue perhaps stoke a fire?

------
socillion
Interesting game, but I'm surprised it doesn't work better on phones - it
seems like a perfect game for the medium.

------
PButcher93
I've been at it nearly an hour. Very good indeed.

Love the minimalist interface.

------
ipodize
I just bought a compass, and entered "A barren world" on my iPad... And I'm
stuck. What are the controls for this part of the game?

~~~
ximeng
arrow keys

~~~
ipodize
Darn, guess I'll have to start all over again on my PC.

Seems like there'd be a use for a way to "save" games by emailing a
parameterized URL to yourself... Or just an alternative to arrow keys for all
of those tablet users out there.

Still a great game, though! Next time I'm feeling like procrastinating on a
2007 vintage netbook, I'll know where to look :)

~~~
emhs
No reason you can't "save" and transfer your game by moving your cookie. You
just need to get at your iPad cookies.

~~~
ipodize
I think it's actually using local storage, which is a bit harder to get at.
But I ended up surpassing my iPad game within 15 minutes anyway... Good fun :)

------
dropdownmenu
This is a very cool use of html as a medium to tell a story and keep the
player involved. Defiantly want to see more games in a similar style!

------
irishcoffee
This is pretty awesome.

------
muxxa
This game is highly addictive, and I thoroughly enjoyed it!

Some usability issues from memory for the next iteration (some that others
have pointed out):

\- The 'up' and 'down' arrows when allocating workers have a much-too-small
clickable area. Compounding this was a slight offset between the arrow image
and the clickable area

\- Allocating workers & allocating the spoils after a battle both shared the
problem of only being able to increment by one unit at a time. Lots of
annoying clicking.

\- When you hover over the worker allocation button when there are no workers
allocated it doesn't indicate whether the various resources will be consumed
or produced. You have to allocate at least one worker to find out this info.

\- It took me ages to figure out that the 'gather wood' button is independent
of the villagers gathering wood. I still don't really understand the
relationship between 'check traps' and bait and allocating extra
hunters/trappers.

\- as mentioned elsewhere here, there's a popdown over buttons showing what
resources are required by the button. This is incredibly annoying when it
obscures another click target, especially during a fight.

\- (As Aardwolf pointed out) When gathering the spoils or as an enemy denies,
the layout changes and the buttons jump around, meaning it's very easy to
unintentionally click on e.g. 'leave city'

\- It's a bit annoying to have to switch between the 'raucous village' and
'small room' tabs to figure out which resources are low and how to allocate
workers

\- When you find fur etc. in the traps it should say how much fur is found

\- It's kind of hard to figure out what resources are going where. Maybe each
message from the stream of messages down the right hand could be positioned as
a callout bubble beside the resource or item that is affected.

Hope this is constructive and super job — great originality!

------
nandemo
How do you avoid the beasts that keep killing your guests?

~~~
jiaaro
Not totally sure, but I believe it's mostly a matter of keeping the fire going

------
neil_s
I'm stuck in civilisation where I need steel to make the next set of items. Is
there any more efficient way of producing steel than buying it in exchange for
scales and teeth? Like a steel mine or a person like a tanner that can convert
iron into steel?

~~~
paradoja
At one point you can build a steelworks and produce steel from iron and coal.

------
newsmaster
Very good game! I refrained from cheating for a few hours but got bored
waiting for furs n things. Poked around JS for unlimited ammo and just
completed the game minutes ago. Glad I cheated because otherwise I know I'd be
playing it for days on end.

------
cupcake-unicorn
I really enjoyed this, and it introduced me to Candy Box as well. This is
saying something since I suffer from pretty severe issues with concentration
and haven't been able to play games for some time. Thank you very much.

------
djrconcepts
Speed up the cool down when gathering wood or checking traps. Paste this code
into chrome console.

Button.cooldown = function (btn) { var cd = btn.data("cooldown"); if(cd > 0) {
$('div.cooldown', btn).stop(true, true).width("100%").animate({width: '0%'},
cd * 10, 'linear', function() { var b = $(this).closest('.button');
b.data('onCooldown', false); if(!b.data('disabled')) {
b.removeClass('disabled'); } }); btn.addClass('disabled');
btn.data('onCooldown', true); } }

------
tempestn
And there went my whole night.

~~~
ISL
Mine too. Took ~5 hours to finish.

------
reledi
Any idea what 'charm' does? I haven't found a use for it yet.

~~~
Dewie
I think I used it once: I wanted to talk to a man on a swamp and I needed one
charm to talk to him.

Be careful about them, since they seem to be finite in supply. Though I don't
losing all of them and not being able to talk to that man would make any
discernable difference in the long run.

~~~
BruceIV
Yeah, as far as I could tell, you only used them to talk to the old man in the
swamp - you'll find them periodically in your traps, though - I had 8 or 10 by
the time I finished the game, so don't worry too much about losing them.

------
jmuguy
Anyone figured out how to explore the "landmarks" on the dusty path. Like I
see the caves but I can't enter them, move my guy over them but no matter what
key I press he won't enter.

~~~
gbhn
you need a torch

------
S4M
I feel slightly stuck at some point, because it's too hard to get large
quantities or iron to build new things, and fur is worth nothing...

~~~
nappy-doo
Have you tried mining iron with villagers?

~~~
S4M
I don't know how I can do that, even though I courageously freed some mine
from some monster or thieves (can't remember what it was exactly) a while ago.

~~~
codeka
On your village tab, you can assign tasks to villagers (such as mining).

------
jwatte
The pace is set reasonably well, but after a while it gets too slow and I have
to give up. Mad props for good amount of polish, though!

------
snogglethorpe
How do I get leather...? I have a tannery, I guess I need a tanner, but I
don't know how to get one...

"Tanner: 0", "Hunter: 0", etc, have little icons next to them, but clicking
does nothing...

I've maxed out my village etc (and am accumulating huge quantities of wood I
can't use for anything anymore), but can't seem to advance until I get some
leather!

~~~
ddinh
The little diamond to the right is actually an up/down arrow; click the up
arrow to reassign gatherers to other jobs.

~~~
snogglethorpe
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...... ><

thank you... :)

------
psbp
Is there anything cool after getting the spaceship? I can't keep playing, but
I will if I can get more of a fix....

~~~
joshguthrie
Seriously... I just completed the spaceship sequence and I'm too mad to even
react properly (per HN standards). I knew this was gonna happen and it did
happen. Shame on me.

~~~
alainbryden
Agreed. A minute of dodging, ship goes zoom, and then a game reset. It'd be
nice to at least see a summary of my resources, or a score, or anything.

~~~
PavlovsCat
I guess you could call it an adventure game? Yeah, the ending was a bit
unexpected, but then again so was everything else :D I enjoyed it a lot, and
it reminded me how with early games the imagination did most of the work.

Though I found the sudden restart pointless, and I think it took away from the
ending a little. Unless the point of course was that you crash, and find
yourself in a room with a fire that's nearly gone out... [kinda like that book
of the guy who rhymes with Peevin' Ping haha]

~~~
joshguthrie
It was a lot of things. "Stabbing-me-in-the-back" was one of them, but
"unexpected" it was not.

The first time I saw that "You're not coming back disclaimer", I knew: "Oh
boy, they're not gonna throw me a parade when I get in space, nor generate
another level... I'm just gonna get back in a dark room and start again. All
this for...this!?"

"TVTropes Will Ruin Your Life"

------
talmir
I started playing, stoked the fire twice, realized that this single playing
game had a "wait until you can click again" mechanic that was purely there to
waste my time (I want to play, not wait. This isnt farmville). So I quit. It
is probably a great game somewhere. But design like that puts me off.

------
Aardwolf
Pretty neat! I found a bug though. I think all my villagers got eaten by a
best :( But it keeps saying "3" next to "gatherer", even though there are 0
people, it gathers 0 wood, it says 0/4 population, and the up arrows to
increase other resources don't work. Very confusing.

~~~
lsaferite
Your builder, who never gets eaten, produces +2 wood every 10 seconds.

------
glomph
Similar [http://candies.aniwey.net/](http://candies.aniwey.net/)

------
efnx
Got all the way to embarking on my iPad. Now I'm stuck! Wish I could transfer
my game to my laptop.

~~~
Omni5cience
You can! I did the same thing.

If you turn on the remote web inspector (in Settings it's under Safari >
Advanced), and then open Safari on a Mac, you can copy the game's save state
(localStorage.gameState) to an instance of the game running on your computer.

~~~
efnx
Shoot, I use chrome on my iPad, arrrrrrr.

------
Tichy
Is this point and click adventures for people whose first encounter with
computer games was farmville?

------
ruxkor
A very nice game!

Another automatic click script, clicking the buttons only when necessary:

var checkAll = setInterval(function() { var bn = ['stoke','gather','traps'];
for (var i=0; i<bn.length;i++) $('#'+bn[i]+'Button:not(.disabled)').click();
}, 500);

------
jmuguy
Hmm, it would nice to know what the items from the workshop do. WTB leather.

------
KennyCason
Lol played through 2 full times hoping it wasn't just in repeat haha

------
MrBra
is this just some js and jquery or there is more behind it? browser db?
angular js? I am not familiar with those technologies so I can't be sure I can
recognize them, so please just answer...

~~~
egypturnash
Have you looked at the source?

    
    
      <script src="http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.10.1/jquery.min.js"></script>
      <script src="lib/jquery.color-2.1.2.min.js"></script>
      <script src="script/Button.js"></script>
      <script src="script/engine.js"></script>
      <script src="script/header.js"></script>
      <script src="script/notifications.js"></script>
      <script src="script/events.js"></script>
      <script src="script/room.js"></script>
      <script src="script/outside.js"></script>
      <script src="script/world.js"></script>
      <script src="script/path.js"></script>
      <script src="script/ship.js"></script>
      <script src="script/space.js"></script>
      <!-- Event modules -->
      <script src="script/events/global.js"></script>
      <script src="script/events/room.js"></script>
      <script src="script/events/outside.js"></script>
      <script src="script/events/encounters.js"></script>
      <script src="script/events/setpieces.js"></script>
    

With the exception of the two minimized libraries, none of this code is
obfuscated in the least. It even has comments in it!

~~~
MrBra
Yes, just looking at the html page source is what I did, but then at first
sight I couldn't tell if those other .js where part of a known modular js
framework or not, since as I said I am not familiar with those.

~~~
MrBra
*were :P

------
comet
Wow.. This is poetic.. It didn't feel like a game but a story I was part of.
I'm still stroking the fire, gathering wood, and the checking the traps. Just
beautiful. Thank you! :)

------
Zikes
This seems like it could make for a fairly successful mobile game.

------
ISL
Is there a way to pause?

~~~
andyjsong
It save by itself. So you can close the window and walk away if you'd like.
Just don't clear your cookies.

~~~
ISL
It saves, but, especially early on, there's a sense that you might get eaten
if you walk away from the computer.

------
whathappenedto
I played through the whole game but can't figure out what bait was ever used
for. My trapped made it but there didn't seem to be any use for it. Anyone
know?

~~~
sirsar
Baited traps are "better." I think they attract more animals.

------
alexkehayias
Dammit I've been playing this for 2 hours straight...

------
scotty79
I hate when game makes me wait to click things. That makes me semi-immune to
Zynga-type pestilence but makes it hard to find fun thing to play.

------
gcatalfamo
I started playing on my nexus and now, with over 60 villagers, I'd like to
move my game on the pc. Anyway I could export my game state?

~~~
msohcw
Copy paste the game state from localstorage.

~~~
omegant
How?

~~~
msohcw
If you're in chrome, open up dev tools, then hit resources, find the local
storage on the left bar and click on the url. You'll see a gamestate key and
the value. Copy the value, that's the entire game state. You can then create
that same key on whatever other browser with that value.

~~~
Afforess
Pretty sure there is no dev tools on the mobile version of Chrome.

------
Ashuu
Is there any way of saving the game like Candy Box?

~~~
PavlovsCat
It autosaves to cookies every now and then (it flashes "saving" in the top
right corner when it does)

------
dantheman
This game is great, I'm really enjoying it.

------
mihaifm
it seems to have a bug...if you close and revisit the page again, all the
timers are reset...so you can gather stuff instantly

~~~
cosx
You can always just do this as well.

State.stores.wood = 99999; State.stores["alien alloy"] = 99999;
State.stores["laser rifle"] = 1

World.water = 60; Path.outfit["energy cell"] = 80; Path.outfit["cured meat"] =
40; Path.outfit["grenade"] = 10

------
vog
It seems to run on Chrome but not on Firefox. If that is on purpose, it should
be clearly stated as such at the beginning.

~~~
robin_reala
I've been playing it for a week in Firefox, no problems.

------
mathattack
Wow - can I have my evening and morning back?

------
anigbrowl
I'm hooked.

------
phragg
Fun but easily hacked if you change the class in DevTools to not be disabled,
then click click clickity.

~~~
ralfd
Isn't every javascript game easily hacked?

~~~
benregenspan
It can be made a decent amount more difficult with some simple changes like
obfuscating the source and also encapsulating all the object definitions and
state in a closure, instead of putting it all in global variables. Of course I
think that would violate the minimal spirit of the game and it's really cool
to be able to see its source so easily.

------
larkarvin
took me 3 hrs to finish! but a really great game nonetheless. I enjoyed every
part of it. kudos!

------
srikarg
Amazing game! Thanks for sharing.

------
Splendor
Well...there went six hours.

------
Rustan
Played, donated. Thanks!

------
parsabg
just putting this here :)
setInterval(function(){$("#trapsButton,#gatherButton").trigger('click')},
2000);

------
thealistra
this game has the timers for activities so long, that I worry that it'll start
offering me in-app purchases any time soon

------
m-r-r
Wow. This game is really addictive.

------
sarquah
Great game. I'm having fun

------
ssyphon
How can I save for real? :S

~~~
ssyphon
Nevermind, Im opting to see this out until the end.

------
mavlee
does anyone know what to do with alien alloy?

~~~
saraid216
There's a fourth "area" (Room | Village | Path) you can get after you explore
a whole bunch. The alien alloy is used there.

------
Perrydu
refreshing page.. get more stuff..

------
frozenport
Stroke fire takes too long. After waiting for the first one and getting a
second wait, I quit. You should make it faster until you have acclimated the
user to the slow pace.

~~~
x1024
Alternatively, you should have an attention span not measured in seconds.

~~~
frozenport
Thats mean! I was merely saying the opening needs to first 'earn' the right
for my attention. I am surprised that you can get down-voted for suggestions.

~~~
ralfd
How would you acclimate a player for a "slow" pace without starting slow?

------
gnosis
Unfortunately, this game seems to be browser-based and requires javascript to
work -- so I'm going to pass.

~~~
lucisferre
I'm starting to feel like no-javascript-guy is some type of HN novelty
account. Seriously man, not a single person here cares that you don't use
javascript. Move on.

~~~
Dylan16807
I strongly disagree. Gnosis is being ridiculous here in complaining that
something interactive needs code, but it's equally ridiculous for non-
interactive pages to need javascript. I've seen pages with the entire content
in the html, set to invisible, that needed javascript to turn the text black.
That is shameful web development. It shouldn't take 10 billion clock cycles to
make the page appear. Html, css, javascript, they each have their own jobs,
and it's valid to complain when someone does it wrong.

But again, it's only valid to complain about/mock javascript on non-
interactive pages like blogs.

~~~
lucisferre
> But again, it's only valid to complain about/mock javascript on non-
> interactive pages like blogs.

Which is a bit part of the point of this, it is an interactive page. Though
again I'll disagree further and say it isn't valid at all to simply complain
and mock. A reasonable discussion on usage of javascript, or browser-based
applications would be worth having. Just saying "not gonna use it" isn't
interesting.

~~~
Dylan16807
Again, you're talking about javascript on application pages. I am perfectly
fine with javascript on application pages. My only complaint is when there is
no fallback on simple _document_ pages.

